

Show HN: Web-based AI (Chrome only) - denniskane
https://www.urdesk.net/desk?intro=bertie

======
meric
What is your github account (or email?)?

~~~
denniskane
urdeskmail at somebigsearchgiantsemaildomain dot uguessit

Not really into "open source", so no github.

